

Ask HN: So, I made a Mac app, and it's in the store... - markchristian

Hey, gang;
My first-ever Mac app has just hit the App Store. It's a silly little thing that just makes your computer play a sound effect of your choice when you close the lid (and a different one when you open it). I made it to scratch an itch and learn a bit more about Cocoa.<p>So, two things here:<p>1. I'd love to share — if anyone would like a promo copy, I'd be happy to give away a few codes. Message @lidpopapp on Twitter.<p>2. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can possibly promote it? I'm not good at this stuff, and any ideas would be greatly appreciated.<p>Wish me luck!
======
tobylane
There's a price on something that makes noises on open and close? There's a
price on your first program? I'm not saying never, I've seen first apps worth
paying for, but are you sure you want to charge?

What's it called?

~~~
markchristian
It's not my first program, it's my first Mac app.

<http://shinyplasticbag.com/lidpop>

